# Spinning-question about plying from a center pull ball



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I have read where if you wind your yarn into a center pull ball and ply it, when you spin in the opposite direction, it works fine for one strand of the yarn but not the other because for one strand, you are basically unwinding it and the other strand is ok plying....will cause uneven plying. I am probably not explaining this correctly. It doesn't end up being consistent. Any thoughts on this? I have plied from a center pull and enjoyed it. My plying isn't consistent because I am not that great....not sure if plying this way is a factor so I don't think I am a good test. Thanks for any input.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Are you talking about Andean plying? Or plying from both ends of a center pull singles?


----------



## Curmudgeon (Dec 4, 2017)

If you are plying w/ single strand, that's ok. If plying 2 together, the strands both need to twist in the same direction. Look closely. Do they both slant, say, from bottom/left to top/right?


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I’ve plied from a centre pull ball and found no difference by pulling from the inside and outside


----------



## pasha (Dec 11, 2011)

Using a ball winder to pull your singles off the bobbin and plying from them, is just as good as plying from bobbins on a Kate. You are just adding a step, but if you are short on bobbins, it may be the easiest thing to do. One thing to remember when using a center pull ball/cake is that when you pull from one side, you will add twist to the single, and if you pull from the other side, you will remove twist. The only problem I have had using center pull balls is that they tend to collapse toward the end, and I get something akin to yarn barf. I prefer to ply from bobbins on a Kate. Just remember, if you are making yarn and having fun, you are doing it right!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> I have read where if you wind your yarn into a center pull ball and ply it, when you spin in the opposite direction, it works fine for one strand of the yarn but not the other because for one strand, you are basically unwinding it and the other strand is ok plying....will cause uneven plying. I am probably not explaining this correctly. It doesn't end up being consistent. Any thoughts on this? I have plied from a center pull and enjoyed it. My plying isn't consistent because I am not that great....not sure if plying this way is a factor so I don't think I am a good test. Thanks for any input.


I have plied from the both ends of one ball. And also plied with the center pull of two balls. I feel that I didn't problems plying either was.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

deenashoemaker said:


> Are you talking about Andean plying? Or plying from both ends of a center pull singles?


Yes...plying from both ends of the center pull ball. I don't know how to do Andean plying.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Curmudgeon said:


> If you are plying w/ single strand, that's ok. If plying 2 together, the strands both need to twist in the same direction. Look closely. Do they both slant, say, from bottom/left to top/right?


That's what I think the point was that was being made...if you take the outside and inside strand and put them together, the slant is different so if you ply them, are they the way they should be for an even ply.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

pasha said:


> Using a ball winder to pull your singles off the bobbin and plying from them, is just as good as plying from bobbins on a Kate. You are just adding a step, but if you are short on bobbins, it may be the easiest thing to do. One thing to remember when using a center pull ball/cake is that when you pull from one side, you will add twist to the single, and if you pull from the other side, you will remove twist. The only problem I have had using center pull balls is that they tend to collapse toward the end, and I get something akin to yarn barf. I prefer to ply from bobbins on a Kate. Just remember, if you are making yarn and having fun, you are doing it right!


You are so right....I liked plying that way and didn't think about it until I read it so I will keep on going.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

desireeross said:


> I've plied from a centre pull ball and found no difference by pulling from the inside and outside


Honestly, I didn't see a difference, either. So, I will keep on going. Lol


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

wordancer said:


> I have plied from the both ends of one ball. And also plied with the center pull of two balls. I feel that I didn't problems plying either was.


Me, either. I was fine until I read that blip about it. I need to stop reading and get spinning more. Lol


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Cdambro said:


> Yes...plying from both ends of the center pull ball. I don't know how to do Andean plying.


Just go slow so it doesn't tangle and it will be fine, I promise...


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

I've plied in every direction/combination you can think of and never noticed any difference. Just have fun.


----------



## Mgoose (Feb 14, 2013)

I always ply the “leftovers” on my bobbins from a center pull...never had a problem...hate to waste what is left


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I just found this. 
http://www.jillianmoreno.com/journal/2018/3/5/why-plying-with-center-pull-ball-doesnt-work-for-me


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I have not noticed any real difference.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

desireeross said:


> I've plied from a centre pull ball and found no difference by pulling from the inside and outside


Likewise


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mama879 said:


> I just found this.
> http://www.jillianmoreno.com/journal/2018/3/5/why-plying-with-center-pull-ball-doesnt-work-for-me


Great article....thanks.


----------

